# La sal mountain premium Elk tag help



## black tip (May 28, 2011)

A buddy of mine drew a tag in the La Sal mountain area (on accident thinking it was Manti La Sal), he was going to turn it back in but will lose his money so he still wants to give it a try and keep the tag. I have never been down there either so I have no advise for him. 

Can anybody give some advise for that area.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I would take a look at either the Beaver Basin area on LaSal Mountain or around Pine Ridge(just look out for all the private land). LOTS of elk in this area, some really great bulls too. Your buddy should have a great hunt.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 on knowing the public vs private on Pine Ridge. 

One year I saw 3 bucks bedded down next to a 7x6 bull elk on that unit. Funny critters down there.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Everett's Ridge is another good place for big elk but again, you're going to have to be careful not to wander into Redd's Ranches and other private property. Beaver Basin, I think was clear cut a few years ago and is holding plenty of elk and deer now with the saplings coming up. Best of luck on your hunt! I sure miss those mountains!


----------



## black tip (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the great information! it is appriciated. 
which would be the better hunt, early or late hunt?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

All info above is spot on! I usually hunt the other side of the mtn..(less private) you need to HIKE! get off the road. Check on doe canyon (the top) and any thick pines off that side of the road... they arent usually in the oak during the early hunt but I have seen them low. GREAT bulls are on the la sal's... wish i had the tag!!! haha If i could move down there I would!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Beginning of September is usually redhot on LaSal mountain.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

black tip said:


> Thanks for all the great information! it is appriciated.
> which would be the better hunt, early or late hunt?


If you have the premium tag, why not hunt all of the hunts (granted you don't tag out on the first one...) If your buddy is not a fan of the archery, at least he can still do both rifle hunts and the muzzy.


----------



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

Where is Everetts Ridge at?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I've posted in other threads about this unit. My favorite time is the muzzy, seems like the elk get extremely active during this hunt. 
You will love the hunt, one of the best areas in the state in my opinion.


----------

